# Help with Westminster Assembly Positions



## DMcFadden (Jun 29, 2010)

Reading Gillespie's _Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly of Divines _ was certainly fascinating and eye-opening (some of the Independents were down right obstructionists!). However, I found myself wishing for a chart (or narrative) giving the things they were "for" and the things they were "against" in the Westminster Assembly. Other than noting that the Erastian reps were typically in favor of the reserving discipline for the magistrate; Independents jealously protected the authority of the separate congregation; and Presbyterians contended for Presbyterian government, is there anything out there that is more helpful?

I'm thinking of something as simple as: Goodwin argued for x, y, and z and against d, e, and f.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 30, 2010)

[BUMP]

OK, guys, throw a dog a bone, will ya? Where is Greenbaggins, Chris, or Dr. Clark when you need them?

Does anybody know about a run-down on the some of the vocal members of the Assembly and the positions that they took during the proceedings in one place? I have Barker's _Puritan Profiles _on order as well as Reid's _Memoirs of the Westminster Divines_ coming. Will they provide what I'm looking for do you think? Gillespie is great, but it is spread over too many individual debates.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2010)

Dennis,
I'm not familiar with any summary or chart. You basically have a few with views out of the mainstream that get mentioned in the histories (a couple of Erastians, a few Amyrauldians of sorts, and the issues noted lately, active and passive obedience, etc.).


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 30, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Reading Gillespie's _Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly of Divines _ was certainly fascinating and eye-opening (some of the Independents were down right obstructionists!). However, I found myself wishing for a chart (or narrative) giving the things they were "for" and the things they were "against" in the Westminster Assembly. Other than noting that the Erastian reps were typically in favor of the reserving discipline for the magistrate; Independents jealously protected the authority of the separate congregation; and Presbyterians contended for Presbyterian government, is there anything out there that is more helpful?
> 
> I'm thinking of something as simple as: Goodwin argued for x, y, and z and against d, e, and f.


 
Dennis,

Perhaps this could be a worthy project for you to work on? I think it might be a real benefit. I'd buy a copy.

Cheers,


----------

